# Had to put my 11 year old  dog ,Poppy,down this morning.



## Toomuchstuff (Sep 16, 2017)

Less than 2 months ago , we found out she had cancer in her cheek. It spread fast through her body and finally reached the_ no quality of life_ phase. She was drooling blood , having seizures & stopped walking. What makes it hard is , she was My dog . We were joined at the hip . I have a feeling  I'm going to be grieving for a very long long time. 


(((((((( Bless all the pet owners  here who had to say goodbye to their best friends )))))))))

Kathy


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh Kathy, my heart goes out to you. Thank goodness you took her for an humane end to her pain! May you be comforted in your grief.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2017)

oooooh no, my heart breaks for you kathy... there's going to be a huge whole in your heart, but at least darling poppy is suffering no more, she'll rest in peace knowing she was loved all of her life... (((hugs))) to you..and Rest in peace in rainbow bridge dear little Poppy.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2017)

So sorry, tms. I went though this a few years back. A terrible void in ones life.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss. I miss mine very much even after many years.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 16, 2017)

That's one of the reasons why I don't have a dog for a pet.  I love dogs.  However, they do have a short life span and you have to face the inevitable.

But they are a real pleasure and I hope your Poppy brought a lot of extra quality to your life.

Will you get another pet?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2017)

My deepest condolences, Kathy. It is so heartrending saying goodbye to our beloved pets. You gave lovely Poppy a loving farewell, just as you gave her a life full of love. Who amongst us, four footed or two, could hope for more?


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 16, 2017)

Kathy, so sorry to hear about that you had to make that hard decision about Poppy.  I went thru the same thing with my Shih Tzu, Annie, about a year ago, and I still miss her.   You and Poppy will met again, just not on this earth.

All dogs go to heaven. 

Hoot the Poodle


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 16, 2017)

Its never easy.  I've had to do this too, too many times.  But, the joy they bring is worth it.  Plus, if you are with them at the end, it makes it a lot easier for THEM.

I've sat, probably like you, in the corner of a vet's office after it was over and cried like a baby.  (don't let anyone tell you that men don't cry - in fact, if they don't I wonder if they are real men)

Bless your heart.  I think it is great of you to be attached to your dog, and you brought her much love and happiness.

I'm one of those who believe that our animals will be with us when this life is over.  And no one is going to be able to change my mind.  period.


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2017)

So sorry to hear that, Kathy.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2017)

It's very hard loosing your beloved pet ,I lost my last little girl about 15 years ago ,she was a silky terrier .I still have a framed photo of her in my living room her name was Middie 
In the area where I live in South Australia ,there is a pet cemetery ,I was recently talking to the man who,set it up he was telling me they even have a little grave side service for your pet if requested


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2017)

We had a toy poodle for about 16 years...pretty much all the time the kids were growing up....he was almost like our 3rd child.  In his final months, he had so many problems that he could barely hobble around, and the vet said there was little to be done.  The look on his face...almost pleading for relief, was hard to bear.  When I finally took him to the vet, for the last time, it was almost like losing a child.  We haven't had any desire to own another pet, after that.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2017)

I am so sorry, Kathy, I know the heartbreak you're going through.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss of Poppy, dogs are family and it hurts when you lose them. I've grown up with having dogs and some cats, right now we have a Black Lab that is a rescue dog. We got her when I was still working, our maintenance yard was right next to the dog pound. I spotted her through the chain fence, or maybe she spotted me..  Each one was special in their own way and I still will pause and remember them from time to time.

Take Care.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 17, 2017)

So sorry to hear, dogs are proof of God's love.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 17, 2017)

I am so sorry.  I have had dogs forever, and when it's time for them to go, it never gets any easier.  Dogs are truly a part of my family -- well, now they ARE my family and I love and have loved all of them deeply.  Just let yourself grieve.  It's a terrible loss.

When you are ready, there are lots of wonderful dogs in shelters waiting for a home.  Giving one of them a home would be a great gift to them, and they, in turn will give you the gift of unconditional love.  When I had to let my Emily go two years ago, I could not stand the silence in the house and I went to the Humane Society and found my Bonnie, a middle aged neglected pittie girl who really needed a home.  She is now the light of my life and I am so glad I found her.  She is delighted to have a person who loves her, a real home and warm bed and dependable meals and she thanks me every day with little soft kisses and devotion.


----------



## MaggieM (Sep 18, 2017)

I am so sad for you.  I've been there.  We had 2 dogs for the longest time.  One lived to be 15 and we had to help him to reach the Rainbow Bridge when his kidneys failed.  The other was 17 when she joined her "brother".

It is a gut wrenching thing to have to do but we always do what is best for our fur baby.

There is always an empty place for the rest of your life that can not be replaced.

Eventually we found a wonderful little fur baby to help fill the void.  She is wonderful and truly helped us to heal but she will never fill that empty spot.

Heartfelt condolences to you.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you for all your wishes . This is the first time in 40 years I have been without a dog in the house (we've always had between one & three ) . It's just a hollow shell without an animal. *sigh*  We plan on getting another one , when the time is right. We have a soft spot in our hearts for old dogs . Making their last years on earth happy , makes me happy . ( Well -except the end ,but it's worth it ...) Thanks again (((((((((((everyone ))))))))))))):love_heart:


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Thank you for all your wishes . This is the first time in 40 years I have been without a dog in the house (we've always had between one & three ) . It's just a hollow shell without an animal. *sigh*  We plan on getting another one , when the time is right. We have a spot spot in our hearts for old dogs . Making their last years on earth happy , makes me happy . ( Well -except the end ,but it's worth it ...) Thanks again (((((((((((everyone ))))))))))))):love_heart:




Just saw this and I'm also so sorry for your loss, I can imagine your pain.  My doxie is 9 and I sometimes think about how I'll handle losing him when the time comes.  He has become my soul mate in a way since I live alone.  He's always by my side.

My sister just lost an older dog she adopted from a shelter 2 yrs ago.  She said she'll be getting another one after she's done watching her first grandchild for a couple months.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 18, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2017)

I know your pain but you did the right thing.  If we love our pets enough we will not let them suffer endlessly.  I am sorry for your pain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It's never easy....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2017)

Very sorry Kathy, may your Poppy rest peacefully...hugs.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Thank you for all your wishes . This is the first time in 40 years I have been without a dog in the house (we've always had between one & three ) . It's just a hollow shell without an animal. *sigh*  We plan on getting another one , when the time is right. We have a soft spot in our hearts for old dogs . Making their last years on earth happy , makes me happy . ( Well -except the end ,but it's worth it ...) Thanks again (((((((((((everyone ))))))))))))):love_heart:



I think giving older dogs a home is a wonderful thing to do.  My Bonnie was about 7 and a half when I got her two years ago; she had some medical issues but she has been worth every penny I ever spend on her.  She is just so grateful for having her own home and person.  She had been waiting for a home for a while -- she had strikes against her in finding a home, she's a pitbull mix, and some people think pitbulls are mean, she is a big dog (70+ pounds of love) she was an older dog, and a dog that is mostly black.  She has been an absolute delight.

I can't bear to be without a dog, either.  Usually I've had at least two, but now I have just Bonnie.  She is now by my feet snoring softly.

A new dog won't take the place of the other one, but will make a new place.  I have lots of dog places in my heart.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 19, 2017)

I cant possibly offer enough feeling to help you,  I have shared your grief many times and it is very hard. I am so sorry for you there. God bless both of you.


----------



## IKE (Sep 20, 2017)

Oops.....double post.


----------



## IKE (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry for your loss Kathy.

About six years ago I had to put our female German Shepherd mix to sleep because of old age......we'd had her since she was a pup.

She was having trouble walking, seizures, bladder control problems, hard of hearing and was close to being blind.

I really miss having a dog but having her put to sleep was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do and I don't want to ever go through it again which is one of the main reasons why I've held off on getting another dog.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry for your loss..
.
 			 			Dear Master,

You have been my teacher, my friend and most beloved companion. I was  like your child, totally dependent on you for all my needs. But I never  grew up and moved away as children do, I just grew to love and need you  more each day, each month, each year.
I never went hungry because you gave me dinner and gave me water each  day. When the weather was bad I found comfort in the warmth and safety  of your home. I delighted you by learning tricks, but what you may not  have realized is that I loved learning from you because I lived to  please you.
The touch of your hand stroking my fur made my life worthwhile. Though I  barked at noises in the night, the postman's footsteps and the ringing  of the doorbell; the voice of my master  was the one sound that I cherished most. Your moods became my moods.  When you were sad or lonely, I nuzzled closer to comfort you .
There were times when you became upset with me because I soiled the  carpet, chewed on a piece of furniture, or barked too much. But do not  feel bad about those times when you scolded me - I needed to learn right  from wrong, and I always understood when things weren't going your way  or when you'd had an unpleasant day at work. There is no need for you to  harbor guilt or remorse on my behalf.
You loved me and blessed me with more happiness than most animals will  ever know. Instead of wondering what you could have done differently,  remember the funny things I did and the happy times we shared together.  Though it is hard for you to understand, I was ready to pass on from  this life.
Our time together was short, but if we'd had fifty years together, you still would have not been ready for me to leave.
So please, Master, share your life with  others. Do not refuse the opportunity to give another lucky pet the love  you have given me. No other animal will ever take my place in your  heart, but there is another one who needs you and will grow to love you  as much as I did.
I am now at peace and no longer feel pain. You gave me a wonderful home  and a happy existence on this earth. So please be happy - go on with  your life and give your love to others.
Although I no longer share your world, I will always live in your heart, and you in mine.
Farewell, Dear Master


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Sep 20, 2017)

That was beautiful Ken . Again ....thank you all for your kind words .


----------

